# How do you stop your washing machine getting clogged up with hair?



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Just washed all of the fuzzies blankets....then spent 20 minutes cleaning my washing machine. 

Anybody have any bright ideas of how to stop all of the hairs getting stuck in the washing machine? How do you guys wash your blankets?! xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm glad someone asked this question and I wish I knew the answer!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol tell me about it! I am sort of hoping that someone has a clever idea  xx


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to hoover all the dogs beds / towels etc before washing to stop the washing machine breaking


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

This would add so much time onto what i already do though  wash the ferrets bedding twice a week and that is about ten blankets and then the hammocks, and maddie's bedding normally gets thrown in once a week! imagine the time  come on guys, someone has to have a nifty household tip somewhere?! lol xx


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I wash them at work

My horse stuff though I have a wash bag that I put it in then put that in the machine, that way the hair sticks to the inside of the bag which can then be emptied out, rather than going in the machine.Horsewear Wash Bag


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Doolally said:


> I wash them at work
> 
> My horse stuff though I have a wash bag that I put it in then put that in the machine, that way the hair sticks to the inside of the bag which can then be emptied out, rather than going in the machine.Horsewear Wash Bag


Does this actually work? Ferret blankets get quite greasy, but then i guess some horses are too? Obviously the pong is an issue with the fuzzbutts, does it get the smell out? xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I brought a cheap second hand washing machine from the free ads purely for dog beds  - it looks about 100 years old, makes worrying noises and walks half way across the floor on a spin cycle  But it does the job - I've got it out in the outbuilding and use it only for the dog things - soft toys, blankets, vetbed, harnesses, beds, towels etc. 

With 5 dogs, and countless beds and blankets between them, my washing machine was getting knackered, even though I used to put the smaller blankets in pillowcases before washing. 

Sorry not much help am I! - but if you have a shed or garage that you could put it in, then do keep your eyes peeled on the free ads.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I brought a cheap second hand washing machine from the free ads purely for dog beds  - it looks about 100 years old, makes worrying noises and walks half way across the floor on a spin cycle  But it does the job - I've got it out in the outbuilding and use it only for the dog things - soft toys, blankets, vetbed, harnesses, beds, towels etc.
> 
> With 5 dogs, and countless beds and blankets between them, my washing machine was getting knackered, even though I used to put the smaller blankets in pillowcases before washing.
> 
> Sorry not much help am I! - but if you have a shed or garage that you could put it in, then do keep your eyes peeled on the free ads.


This is my plan too... in the mean time I put diswasher cleaning fluid through it every week..


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I brought a cheap second hand washing machine from the free ads purely for dog beds  - it looks about 100 years old, makes worrying noises and walks half way across the floor on a spin cycle  But it does the job - I've got it out in the outbuilding and use it only for the dog things - soft toys, blankets, vetbed, harnesses, beds, towels etc.
> 
> With 5 dogs, and countless beds and blankets between them, my washing machine was getting knackered, even though I used to put the smaller blankets in pillowcases before washing.
> 
> Sorry not much help am I! - but if you have a shed or garage that you could put it in, then do keep your eyes peeled on the free ads.


Unfortunately i don't have any room - good idea though! How effective was the pillow case? xx


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

fuzzymum said:


> Does this actually work? Ferret blankets get quite greasy, but then i guess some horses are too? Obviously the pong is an issue with the fuzzbutts, does it get the smell out? xx


they seem to come out just as clean as when washed not in the bag


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to use the tiny wash beads which you placed into a plastic round container with blunt spikes on it and popped into the drum with the washing - they were an alternatice to using washing powder - but by accident I found the shape of the spikey balls were very good at collecting the hairs which wound round them and they could be cleaned up easily afterwards - perhaps worth keeping your eyes open for something similar?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> I used to use the tiny wash beads which you placed into a plastic round container with blunt spikes on it and popped into the drum with the washing - they were an alternatice to using washing powder - but by accident I found the shape of the spikey balls were very good at collecting the hairs which wound round them and they could be cleaned up easily afterwards - perhaps worth keeping your eyes open for something similar?


oooo good idea! will keep my eyes peeled xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Doolally said:


> I wash them at work
> 
> My horse stuff though I have a wash bag that I put it in then put that in the machine, that way the hair sticks to the inside of the bag which can then be emptied out, rather than going in the machine.Horsewear Wash Bag


Are the horsewear wash bags the same kind as the ones we use for undies etc, it's not easy to see on the photo? Sorry if that sounds a stupid question.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Put it on a short rinse after washing


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont really have a problem. I did try one of those special bags that is supposed to keep all the hair contained but it all seemed to stay on the blankets instead!!:blink:
Course if I ever wanted hair free blankets Id be stuck, wouldnt I??


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Wearing gardening/working gloves with those little rubber nodules or a rubber glove and brushing with your hand usually works for us. 

Failing that hang the items on the washing line, just like they did in the olden days, and then beat them rigorously. This normally removes most of the silt and hair before placing the items in the washing machine.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought a bright yellow bag from a trainer. it has a zip on it, stuff everything into it and wash away. all the crap seems to kept inside. Doesn't always takes the hair of the stuff though, so i use one of those very sticky roller thingy's to finish it off. Keeps the hair out of the washer though as Mrs Grandad would not be toooooo pleased if i clogged that up.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella doesnt shed at all very grateful.
but friends of mine with shedding dogs use pillow cases and they seem to work.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, this one's easy, do all the dog's blankets etc down the Laundrette. wayne.


----------



## Fun Dog Shows (May 16, 2011)

You can buy wash bags now which zip up and hold a horse rug etc but I usually just use an old pillow case or duvet cover and tie a knot in the end that tends to work but still leaves plenty of room for the item to be washed properly


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

God knows, when i was the doggy stuff i wash it and hang it out and then clean the filter take out all the hair i can see and then stick it on a quick wash with nothing in. although once a week it goes on an intense 90 degree wash with some fizzing tablet thingys to clean all the pipework out


----------

